# Honda to Offer XM Satellite Radio



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

As a Honda owner, I take great interest in this development.

Honda to Offer XM Satellite Radio as Option in 2003 Accord

XM Also Available Oct. 1 in Honda Pilot and Acura MDX

WASHINGTON, Aug. 28 /PRNewswire/ -- XM Satellite Radio, America's leading satellite radio service, will be available as a dealer-installed option in the2003 Honda Accord.

According to Honda, XM will be available Oct. 1 as a
dealer-installed option in the Honda Accord, Honda Pilot and Acura MDX. The Accord was the number-one selling car in America last year based on new carpurchases, with sales of more than 400,000.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2002)

Thats great news. I usually trade every four years, and I am in the market now and I really want to trade my 1999 accord for the new one. However, Nissan also said they would be having xm radio by now and I called all the dealers in my area and they said "next year". Hopefully Honda really means October 1.


----------



## PeterB (Jul 25, 2002)

Yep and pay 4 times as much, for half the quality.

Factory radios are still a joke, insanely overpriced, poor quality components. A factory installed XM antenna would be nice though, but im sure they will use a custom connector thats incompatible with everything else..

(Wow, am I in negative mode today or what?)


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2002)

I have to disagree. The factory Honda radio in my car has far better senstitivity for both AM and FM.

It can pull FM stations from 160 miles distant - the antenna/radio combo outperforms the 10-foot Winegasrd I have 30 feet up.

The darn Honda is the only radio I've got that can regularly pull in San Diego FM - the only FM we get out here at Zuma Beach due to terrain bloackage from LA.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Zuma please login and check your PM.


----------



## PeterB (Jul 25, 2002)

Have you tried an Aftermarket radio in this same car? Alot of it has to do with the antenna and its placement more so than the radio itself.

But what im refering to is the sound quality provided by the equipment. Factory Speakers, and thier amplification vs. what you end up actually paying for this equpiment is simply awful.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2002)

I called the four local honda dealers in my area, asking about the so-called date of October 1 when factory-installed xm radios would be available and they all didn't know what I was talking about.


----------

